# Risposta a frasi interrogative aventi articoli partitivi



## Kywans

Buongiorno, vorrei illustrarvi un mio dubbio su una questione che non mi è chiara e vi chiedo consulenza con la speranza che gentilmente possiate elargirmi delucidazioni in merito. Ve ne sarei molto grato se mi aiutaste a dissipare questo mio dubbio che sto per illustrarvi. Eccolo qui, lo pongo alla vostra cortese attenzione:

domande con articoli partitivi, strutturate esattamente come questa:


“vuoi delle mele?”


pronunciate da un parlante numero 1, domande aventi articoli partitivi (singolari e plurali), identiche proprio nella forma come questa qui sopra illustrata, domande che non contengono nessun altro elemento ulteriore che specifica (in questo caso il tipo di mele).


Risposte del parlante numero 2:


a) Sì, LE/NE voglio.(Punto e basta)
b) No, non LE/NE voglio.(Punto e basta)

Ora, io ho riportato come esempio la domanda “vuoi delle mele?” ma la mia richiesta di delucidazioni tocca tutte quelle frasi interrogative che hanno gli articoli partitivi, singolari e plurali, però strutturate esattamente come quella sopra presa in esempio e priva di qualsiasi elemento che tende a specificare e che vengono rivolte a un interlocutore, a un secondo parlante, e come quest'ultimo dovrà rispondere: usando il "ne" o il pronome diretto. Usando il ne o il pronome diretto?

Se a queste domande, se alle domande dove ci sono gli articoli partitivi, domande strutturate esattamente come quella sopra di esempio (vuoi delle mele?) il parlante 2, vuole rispondere con risposte che sono precisamente strutturate come le risposte di esempio (a) e (b), in cui si deve riportare il verbo della domanda, occorre usare i pronomi diretti o la particella ne?

La particella ne, è risaputo che va utilizzata con un quantificatore, per specificare la quantità di un qualcosa, ma quando non si vuole specificare nulla nella risposta? Grammaticalmente parlando la si può usare comunque?

La si può usare comunque la particella ne, sia per negare sia per rispondere positivamente, qualsiasi sia la semantica del verbo (ossia con qualsiasi verbo) che si trova nella domanda?


Oppure se nelle risposte si possono usare entrambi, sia il NE che i pronomi diretti, quando si deve usare l’uno e quando si deve usare l’altro?

La semantica del verbo è rilevante per la scelta del pronome nella risposta?

Però non comprendo se nelle risposte come quelle sopra, si deve usare il NE o il pronome diretto o se entrambi possono andare bene (nello scritto e nel parlato). Tutto qui.

Per favore spiegatemi la faccenda, sono confuso.

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> La domanda è molto articolata, ma allo stesso tempo specifica quindi cerchiamo di limitare le risposte al contesto preciso, evitando saggi estesi di grammatica o messaggi kilometrici, grazie.


----------



## JustImpux

Da Zanichelli:
*Ne con valore partitivo: *
- *Ne* indica una parte di una quantità e sostituisce i nomi. 
Es: quanti errori hai fatto? *Ne (di errori) *ho fatti pochi; 

*- Ne indica una quantità zero*: hai dello zucchero? No, non *ne* (*di zucchero*) ho [più].

Il *ne* partitivo quindi si usa:
–* quando indica una parte del tutto*
– *quando indica una quantità corrispondente a zero*, *cioè niente o nessuno*.

Non si usa ne, ma si usano i pronomi lo-la-li-le quando si parla del tutto, per esempio: hai portato i panini? Sì,* li* ho portati *tutti*.


----------



## Kywans

JustImpux said:


> Da Zanichelli:
> *Ne con valore partitivo: *
> - *Ne* indica una parte di una quantità e sostituisce i nomi.
> Es: quanti errori hai fatto? *Ne (di errori) *ho fatti pochi;
> 
> *- Ne indica una quantità zero*: hai dello zucchero? No, non *ne* (*di zucchero*) ho [più].
> 
> Il *ne* partitivo quindi si usa:
> –* quando indica una parte del tutto*
> – *quando indica una quantità corrispondente a zero*, *cioè niente o nessuno*.
> 
> Non si usa ne, ma si usano i pronomi lo-la-li-le quando si parla del tutto, per esempio: hai portato i panini? Sì,* li* ho portati *tutti*.


Grazie della risposta, ma non mi dici nulla di nuovo. Il dubbio mi resta ancora


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me la questione è semplice. Se si usa il partitivo nella domanda va bene il pronome partitivo "ne" nella risposta.
Hai visto dei gatti in strada?
Sì, ne ho visti/no, non ne ho visti/sì, ne ho visti tre.
"Li ho visti" può anche andare ma mi suona meno corretto.
Se invece nella domanda si usa il determinativo nella risposta ci vuole il pronome "lo-la-li-le"
Hai visto i miei gatti?
Sì, li ho visti/ No, non li ho visti.
A meno che non si voglia precisare "sì, ne ho visti due"


----------



## francisgranada

Se devo dare una risposta strutturalmente corrispondente alla domanda, allora non vedo il motivo perché non usare la particella _ne, _sia nella risposta positiva che in quella negativa.  Comunque, strettamente parlando, io ci vedo una piccola differenza:

- Voui delle mele?
- No, non ne voglio (= non voglio nessuna mela)
- No, non le voglio (= non voglio le mele)

Insomma, l'uso del pronome_ le_ in questo caso mi pare più "categorico": si riferisce esplicitamente all'insieme di tutte le mele. O non è così?


----------



## Kywans

francisgranada said:


> Se devo dare una risposta strutturalmente corrispondente alla domanda, allora non vedo il motivo perché non usare la particella _ne, _sia nella risposta positiva che in quella negativa.


 Bene, qui mi sembra di aver compreso perfettamente. 


francisgranada said:


> Comunque, strettamente parlando, io ci vedo una piccola differenza:
> 
> - Vuoi delle mele?
> - No, non ne voglio (= non voglio nessuna mela)
> - No, non le voglio (= non voglio le mele)
> 
> Insomma, l'uso del pronome_ le_ in questo caso mi pare più "categorico": si riferisce esplicitamente all'insieme di tutte le mele. O non è così?


Ecco, bene, cortesemente vorrei che parlassimo di questa differenza, tra l'uso del "ne" e l'uso del pronome diretto in uno stesso modello di risposta, solamente francis, la tua tesi, mi dispiace, non l'ho compresa molto bene, se potessi essere più chiaro... o se qualcun altro potesse esserlo...
Da come tu francis hai impostato il discorso, mi pare che tutta questa differenza di cui parli non c'è. Oppure sono io che non riesco a vederla e a comprenderla. Chiedo possibilmente e cortesemente maggiori lumi su quest' ultimo aspetto.
Provo a ragionarci, ma vi prego di confermare, smentirmi o correggermi se non colgo nel segno. Secondo il mio umile parere, la differenza che ho provato a notare è questa:

"vuoi delle mele?"

a) Sì/[No, non] NE voglio=  voglio [non voglio] mele in generale.
b) Sì/[No,non] LE voglio=  voglio [non voglio] precisamente quella quantità indeterminata di mele che mi viene chiesta.

Cosa mi dite?


----------



## francisgranada

Kywans said:


> Da come tu francis hai impostato il discorso, mi pare che tutta questa differenza di cui parli non c'è. Oppure sono io che non riesco a vederla e a comprenderla. Chiedo possibilmente e cortesemente maggiori lumi su quest' ultimo aspetto.


Innanzitutto, non sono madrelingua italiano, per cui la mia reazione riflette piuttosto una mia intuizione/impressione (per cui la domanda "O non è così?" alla fine del mio post).

Ok, detto questo provo a spiegarmi meglio. Secondo me (forse mi sbaglio) già la propria domanda "Vuoi delle mele?" ("punto e basta") si può interpretare in due modi leggermente diversi. Per esempio, supponendo che ho comprato un kilo di mele, il senso potrebbe essere: 1. Vuoi le mele che ho comprato? (=tutto il kilo) oppure 2. Vuoi "un po' " (= una, due, tre ... quantità indeterminata) delle mele che ho comprato? Quindi, anche la scelta di _ne _o _le_  nella risposta mi sembra di riflettere questa (possibile) sfumatura. Ma ripeto, posso anche sbagliarmi e non insisto  ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti, specialmente a Francis! 

A mio avviso, JustImpux ha indicato ... la via da seguire 

Kywans, nella domanda "Vuoi _delle_ mele?" è presente l'_articolo partitivo_ che indica chiaramente "_una parte_ del tutto". Se nella risposta usi il pronome “*le*” *sottintendi  *quel “_*tutto*_” che è incongruente con la “_parte" _premessa nella domanda.  

*UNA PARTE DEL TUTTO*
Vuoi *delle/un po’ di/alcune* mele?
Sì, *ne* voglio *di *mele [cioè, voglio *alcune/un po' di* mele]
No, *non ne* voglio *di* mele [cioè, *non *voglio* nemmeno una *mela]

*TUTTO * 
Vuoi *le* mele (*tutte*)?
Sì, *le* voglio *le* mele [cioè, voglio le mele (*tutte*)]          
No, *non le* voglio *le* mele [cioè, *non *voglio le mele (*tutte*)]    

Prova a sostituire "_delle_" con "_un po' di_" nella domanda:
Vuoi *un po’ di* mele?
Sì, *ne* *voglio* *di* mele 
Sì, *le* *voglio* *di *mele 

Prova a cambiare la domanda:
*Quante mele hai mangiato?
Ne* ho mangiate *alcune/un po’  
Le* ho mangiate *tutte*


----------



## francisgranada

_Speciao _Anna! 

Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto (ovviamente!!). Praticamente avrei scritto qualcosa di simile anch'io, ma vista la formulazione della domanda originale, ho ammesso anche l'utilizzo del pronome _le_ (anche se non del tutto corrispondente alla propria domanda) perché in pratica non è così raro di dare delle risposte (strutturalmente) non precise*.

*Esempi:
-Stai lavorando ancora?
-Ormai sono a casa (invece di "-No, non sto lavorando")

-Sai che ore sono?
-Sono le tre (invece di "Sì, lo so")


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> non è così raro di dare delle risposte (strutturalmente) non precise.



Concordo pienamente, Francis  

P.S.: Anzi, speciaolmente!


----------



## Kywans

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti, specialmente a Francis!
> 
> A mio avviso, JustImpux ha indicato ... la via da seguire
> 
> Kywans, nella domanda "Vuoi _delle_ mele?" è presente l'_articolo partitivo_ che indica chiaramente "_una parte_ del tutto". Se nella risposta usi il pronome “*le*” *sottintendi  *quel “_*tutto*_” che è incongruente con la “_parte" _premessa nella domanda.
> 
> *UNA PARTE DEL TUTTO*
> Vuoi *delle/un po’ di/alcune* mele?
> Sì, *ne* voglio *di *mele [cioè, voglio *alcune/un po' di* mele]
> No, *non ne* voglio *di* mele [cioè, *non *voglio* nemmeno una *mela]



Vediamo se ho compreso: 
*"vuoi delle mele?"*

Il secondo parlante se risponde usando la particella ne, pur omettendo la quantità:

*[Sì/No, non] NE voglio. Punto e basta,* senza dire altro di esplicito, si vuole riferire comunque a quella quantità indeterminata, non grande bensì piccola, ma pur sempre quantità indeterminata di mele che gli viene chiesta nella domanda. E' così?
Ho afferrato?

Il tutto qui non mi interessa, so che quando si parla del tutto si deve per forza usare il pronome diretto. Solo quello. Nel titolo ho menzionato gli articoli partitivi, il tutto quindi cosa centra? 
Cortesemente chiedo che mi venga confermato, smentito o corretto quanto sopra ho azzardato ad asserire dopo aver letto una delle risposte precedenti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Kywans  

Nel tuo primo post leggo:



> "Però non comprendo se nelle risposte come quelle sopra, si deve usare il NE o il pronome diretto o se entrambi possono andare bene (nello scritto e nel parlato)."



Per spiegare il motivo per cui, secondo me, i pronomi "la-lo-le-li" non si dovrebbero usare nelle risposte "_come quelle sopra_" da te citate, ho dovuto necessariamente fare riferimento al "tutto" perché contrapposto a "una parte (del tutto)".

Temo di non avere, invece, capito la domanda nel tuo ultimo post:


> *[Sì/No, non] NE voglio. Punto e basta,* senza dire altro di esplicito, si vuole riferire comunque a quella quantità indeterminata, non grande bensì piccola, ma pur sempre quantità indeterminata di mele che gli viene chiesta nella domanda. E' così?
> Ho afferrato?


----------



## Olaszinhok

La spiegazione di Anja è ineccepibile, come non capirla?! Ancora complimenti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Olaszinhok,  ti confesso che sono rincuorata. Grazie


----------



## Kywans

Anja.Ann said:


> Temo di non avere, invece, capito la domanda nel tuo ultimo post



Abbiamo scritto parole, tante parole, ma vedo che il mio dubbio non si riesce a comprendere. Provo ad essere molto chiaro, ma non vorrei che si dicesse che sono prolisso.
Se un pinco pallino mi domanda: vuoi delle mele?
Non si sa quante mele mi chiede. Quantità indefinita, ma è una quantità pur piccola e non grande.

io, parlante due, interlocutore potrei rispondere:
[Sì / No, non] NE voglio. Punto e basta.
Posso essere libero di omettere la quantità? Grammaticalmente parlando, nello scritto e nel parlato, posso omettere la quantità?
Sarebbe un errore così madornale ometterla? Sarebbe un grave errore rispondere con (...)NE voglio. Punto, sia affermando che negando?
E' chiaro così il mio dubbio? Si entiende?

Sperando di aver fatto emergere meglio il mio dubbio precedente: quel Ne lì, visto che funge da partitivo, si rivolgerà a quella quantità indefinita di mele che viene chiesta nella domanda?
Io secondo parlante, rispondendo: _sì, ne voglio._ Oppure, _no, non ne voglio._ Usando il Ne, mi voglio riferire proprio a quella quantità indefinita di mele che mi viene chiesta nella domanda o a (tutte le) mele in generale?
Se rispondo così _[Sì/no, non] NE voglio._ =  intendo che voglio/non voglio quella quantità indefinita di mele che mi viene chiesta?
Oppure intendo che voglio/non voglio mele in generale? Qualunque sia la loro quantità?


Non potrei essere più chiaro di così


----------



## Anja.Ann

Kywans said:


> “Vuoi delle mele?”
> "NE voglio." Punto e basta.
> Posso essere libero di omettere la quantità? Grammaticalmente parlando, nello scritto e nel parlato, posso omettere la quantità?



Kywans,

Se la tua domanda fosse stata altrettanto esplicita nel primo post, avremmo tutti evitato di usare tante parole. 

Risposta, altrettanto esplicita: ovviamente sì. 
Del resto, la domanda in questione è "vuoi delle mele?" e non "quante mele vuoi?"


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!


Kywans said:


> Secondo il mio umile parere, la differenza che ho provato a notare è questa:
> 
> "vuoi delle mele?"
> 
> a) Sì/[No, non] NE voglio= voglio [non voglio] mele in generale.
> b) Sì/[No,non] LE voglio= voglio [non voglio] precisamente quella quantità indeterminata di mele che mi viene offerta.
> 
> Cosa mi dite?


A mio avviso, sei nel giusto.
Quando si è di fronte a offerte sottoforma di domanda che hanno come oggetto un partitivo, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, le risposte normalmente sono «Sí, grazie!» e «No, grazie!».
Tuttavia, diciamo che [a scopo didattico] si potrebbe rispondere con "a)" o con "b)": tutte corrette.
La prima è piú comune come negativa ed indica che «non si vuole delle mele», *ne* specifica una quantità indeterminata: «qualcuna o alcuna delle mele» (non è riferito alla partita offerta). La seconda mette in risalto l'oggetto della domanda, per cui «l'oggetto partitivo, indeterminato» diviene «oggetto determinato» esprimibile col clitico oggetto di terza persona, dunque la risposta precisa che quelle volute sono esattamente quelle offerte (tante volte “non si dice, ma si vede” la quantità o la qualità in offerta).

"Vuoi delle mele?"

a) = Sí, damme*ne qualcuna* / No, non darme*ne alcuna*
b) = Sí, dammi *quelle* / No, non darmi *quelle*

Mie impressioni.


----------



## francisgranada

Kywans said:


> ... il tutto quindi cosa c'entra? ...


Tu stesso dici che


> ... so che quando si parla del tutto si deve per forza usare il pronome diretto.


Non tanto per forza, ma appunto per quello che ha spiegato Dragon7 nel precedente post #18, cioè il pronome _le_ si riferisce all'oggetto (come tale) della domanda, indipendemente da come essa viene formulata. Cioè, secondo me, il pronome_ le_ si riferisce a "_tutto_" l'oggetto e non a una sua parte indeterminata.





Anja.Ann said:


> ... ho dovuto necessariamente fare riferimento al "tutto" perché contrapposto a "una parte (del tutto)".


Sono pienamente d'accordo.

*P.S.* Il concetto di _tutto _non ha un valore assoluto, il suo significato pratico (esplicito o sottinteso) dipende dal contesto o dalla situazione concreta: si  può trattare di _tutte _le mele al mondo, di _tutte _le mele sul tavolo, ma anche di _tutte _le mele in offerta/in questione ecc.


----------



## Kywans

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Se nella risposta usi il pronome “*le*” *sottintendi  *quel “_*tutto*_” che è incongruente con la “_parte" _premessa nella domanda.


In questi giorni ho ragionato ancora sulla questione e non so se ancora sono fuori strada o meno...

Perché il "ne" non può comportarsi come il pronome diretto? Il quale sottointende il tutto?
Come dici tu Anna, se si domanda:
"vuoi le mele?"
1a. Sì, le voglio [sottointeso _tutte_].
2a. No, non le voglio [sottointeso _tutte_].
Queste frasi qui, senza che la parola_ tutte_ sia esplicita, hanno un senso logico.

E qui non ci piove.

Se la domanda invece è:
"vuoi delle mele?"
Risposte usando il "ne".

1b. Sì, ne voglio [sottointeso _un po'/ alcune/tre/due/un chilo/ tante/ ecc.]._
2b. No, non ne voglio [sottointeso _alcuna-nessuna]._

Il "ne" si riferisce a quella quantità imprecisata, espressa esplicitamente nella domanda, mediante l'articolo partitivo. Giusto? Non è così?
Ma se in quelle risposte, (1b) e (2b), ometto la quantificazione, perché queste non dovrebbero avere un senso logico come hanno un senso logico le frasi simili (1a) e (2a) nelle quali il _tutto_ è omesso ma sottointeso?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Kywans, 



Kywans said:


> Perché il "ne" non può comportarsi come il pronome diretto? Il quale sottointende il tutto?



Premetto che non sono  sicura di avere capito la tua domanda, ma il "ne" non può sottintendere "il tutto" proprio perché sottintende "una parte".



Kywans said:


> Se la domanda invece è:
> "vuoi delle mele?"
> *1b.* Sì, ne voglio [sottointeso _un po'/ alcune/tre/due/un chilo/ tante/ ecc.]._
> *2b.* No, non ne voglio [sottointeso _alcuna-nessuna]._
> 
> Il "ne" si riferisce a quella quantità imprecisata, espressa esplicitamente nella domanda, mediante l'articolo partitivo. Giusto? Non è così?



Mi verrebbe da dire che il "ne" si riferisce a quella quantità (imprecisata), ossia "parte", che è stata tolta dal "tutto".



Kywans said:


> Ma se in quelle risposte, (1b) e (2b), ometto la quantificazione, perché queste non dovrebbero avere un senso logico come hanno un senso logico le frasi simili (1a) e (2a) nelle quali il _tutto_ è omesso ma sottointeso?



Temo di non capire la domanda: cosa intendi per "quantificazione"? Potresti scrivere una frase in cui "ometti la quantificazione" di cui parli?


----------



## Kywans

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Kywans,
> 
> 
> 
> Premetto che non sono  sicura di avere capito la tua domanda, ma il "ne" non può sottintendere "il tutto" proprio perché sottintende "una parte".
> 
> 
> 
> Mi verrebbe da dire che il "ne" si riferisce a quella quantità (imprecisata), ossia "parte", che è stata tolta dal "tutto".
> 
> 
> 
> Temo di non capire la domanda: cosa intendi per "quantificazione"? Potresti scrivere una frase in cui "ometti la quantificazione" di cui parli?





 Maledetto il web e chi lo ha inventato...
Provo ad essere più chiaro 

Perché il "ne" non può comportarsi come il pronome diretto? Il quale sottointende il tutto?
Come dici tu Anna, se si domanda:
_ "vuoi le mele?"_
1a. _Sì, le voglio_ [sottointeso _tutte_]. Equivale a "_Sì, le voglio tutte_."
2a._ No, non le voglio_ [sottointeso _tutte_]. Equivale a "_No, tutte non le voglio_."

Queste frasi qui, senza che la parola_ tutte_ sia scritta esplicitamente, hanno un senso logico.
Mi segui fin qui Anja?

Ora, so che la particella _ne_, quando funge da partitivo, non si riferisce al tutto, ma a una parte indeterminata del tutto. Giusto? A una parte indeterminata, a una quantità indeterminata.
Ci siamo?
Ecco, perché lui, il "ne" non può sottointendere quella parte indeterminata del tutto, quella quantità indeterminata del tutto come sottointende invece il_ tutto_, il pronome diretto?
Mi comprendi?

_Vuoi delle mele? _Equivale a_ Vuoi alcune mele?_

_Sì, ne voglio_. Equivale a rispondere "_sì ne voglio un po'. _Equivale ancora a dire _"sì, ne voglio alcune.
No, non ne voglio_. Equivale a rispondere _"no, non ne voglio alcuna_" = _Non voglio alcuna mela
_
La risposta positiva "_sì, ne voglio_" così come è espressa, equivale a dire "_sì, ne voglio un po'_. Giusto?
Oppure dobbiamo dire: "_si, ne voglio una/due/un chilo di mele_. Precisando meglio la quantificazione? Precisando meglio una parte del tutto?
E se non si precisa la quantificazione: _sì, ne voglio_" tale frase ha senso compiuto?

La risposta negativa invece "_no, non ne voglio_" così come è espressa, equivale a dire "_no, non ne voglio alcuna_". Giusto? Ma la parola "_alcuna_" si può omettere o no? Se si omette, la frase perde senso compiuto?

Perché nelle risposte aventi il pronome diretto, senza che ci sia scritta la parola "_tutto-a_", c'è comunque un senso compiuto, mentre nelle risposte con il pronome "ne" bisogna riportare la quantificazione?
Non si può omettere la quantificazione? Quella parte del tutto indeterminata?

Non so se hai capito dove voglio andare a parare. Spero di sì... altrimenti te lo scriverò in arabo, la quale forse sarà l' idioma che andrà di moda fra qualche tempo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Kywans, 

Non ho capito se ci stai prendendo in giro o se parli seriamente.  
Ad ogni buon conto, prima di imparare a porre eventuali domande in arabo, mi verrebbe voglia di suggerirti di imparare a leggere le risposte in italiano. 



Kywans said:


> La risposta positiva "_sì, ne voglio_" così come è espressa, equivale a dire "_sì, ne voglio un po'_. Giusto?
> Oppure dobbiamo dire: "_si, ne voglio una/due/un chilo di mele_. Precisando meglio la quantificazione? Precisando meglio una parte del tutto?
> E se non si precisa la quantificazione: _sì, ne voglio_" tale frase ha senso compiuto?
> 
> La risposta negativa invece "_no, non ne voglio_" così come è espressa, equivale a dire "_no, non ne voglio alcuna_". Giusto? Ma la parola "_alcuna_" si può omettere o no? Se si omette, la frase perde senso compiuto?



Avevo risposto al post # 17.

Tuttavia, per toglierti ogni dubbio, riconfermo che puoi omettere tutto e alla domanda "Vuoi delle mele?" puoi rispondere semplicemente

"Sì." 
"No."

Ti garantisco che le tue risposte avranno "senso compiuto".


----------



## dragonseven

D: "Vuoi tu sposare il qui presente..."
R: "Sí, *ne voglio!"
D: ""
R: "... dal collo in giú!"



Scusate, è piú forte di me! 

@Kywans Anch'io fatico a capire cosa non t'è chiaro.
Il pronome *diretto* si riferisce all'*oggetto determinato*, vale a dire «ciò [che mi stai offrendo]» e non «tutto».
Il pronome *partitivo*, invece, si riferisce all'*oggetto indeterminato*, vale a dire «una quantità / qualità indeterminata» e, senza specificazione di tale quantità / qualità, è perfettamente logico e di senso compiuto.

Ma scusa, è la stessa cosa che succede con gli articoli; ma secondo te, anziché dire «Prendi *la* mela.», dire «Prendi *una* mela.» manca di senso compiuto?


----------



## Kywans

Anna bella, stai calmina, tanto affannamento per prendervi in giro? Io? Suvvia, non mi conosci per niente è chiaro... io sono sempre serio, persino troppo serio. Specialmente in certe questioni.
Chiudiamola qui, aprire questa discussione non mi ha aiutato molto...

Saluti. Vi ringrazio lo stesso, anche se solo parzialmente avete fugato i miei dubbi. Se lo staff la cancellasse sarebbe meglio...


----------



## francisgranada

Kywans said:


> _"vuoi le mele?"_
> 2a._ No, non le voglio_ [sottointeso _tutte_]. Equivale a "_No, tutte non le voglio_."


Ho una domanda a proposito: non è ambigua l'interpretazione "_No, tutte non le voglio_"? Per me potrebbe significare anche p.e. "No, non le voglio tuttte, mi basteranno due" ...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis,

non ho ben capito la tua domanda...
Ciò che è stato scritto da Kywans nella tua citazione è sbagliato.
Alla domanda «Vuoi le mele?», la risposta «No, non le voglio.» significa solo «No. [Non voglio le mele.]».
La parte "[sottointeso _tutte_]" non esiste! Figurarsi l'equivalenza successiva...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Kywans said:


> Chiudiamola qui, aprire questa discussione non mi ha aiutato molto... Vi ringrazio lo stesso, anche se solo parzialmente avete fugato i miei dubbi. Se lo staff la cancellasse sarebbe meglio...



Ciao Kywans 

Mi dispiace. Tuttavia, se le risposte che abbiamo fornito nel corso della discussione non sono sufficienti a fugare i tuoi dubbi, spero che possano essere utili, in futuro, ad altri utenti. 
Possiamo, però, rivedere, punto per punto la tua richiesta iniziale? Mi piacerebbe, sinceramente, poterti aiutare. 




Kywans said:


> domande con articoli partitivi, strutturate esattamente come questa: *“vuoi delle mele?”*
> domande aventi articoli partitivi (singolari e plurali)
> Risposte:
> *a) Sì, LE/NE voglio. (Punto e basta)*
> *b) No, non LE/NE voglio.(Punto e basta)*
> ... la mia richiesta di delucidazioni tocca tutte quelle frasi interrogative strutturate come quella sopra  rivolte a *un interlocutore e come quest'ultimo dovrà rispondere: usando il "ne" o il pronome diretto? *... *O**ccorre usare i pronomi diretti o la particella ne?*



Da un punto di vista squisitamente grammaticale è corretto usare il pronome partitivo “*ne*”.
Vedi risposta al post # 9.



Kywans said:


> La particella ne, *è risaputo che va utilizzata con un quantificatore*, per specificare la quantità di un qualcosa


Non è così. Infatti, *il “ne” può apparire sia da solo sia con un quantificatore*. Vedi risposta al post # 17.



Kywans said:


> ma quando non si vuole specificare nulla nella risposta? *Grammaticalmente parlando il ne si può usare comunque?*


Considerata anche la risposta qui sopra, grammaticalmente parlando, l’uso del “ne” non dovrebbe essere un’opzione, ma *la scelta corretta. *Vedi risposta al post # 17.



Kywans said:


> La si può usare comunque la particella ne, sia per negare sia per rispondere positivamente, qualsiasi sia la semantica del verbo (ossia *con qualsiasi verbo) che si trova nella domanda?*


Se *nella domanda è presente l’articolo partitivo* significa che *il verbo ha necessariamente un oggetto che esprime una nozione indeterminata* (cioè, nella fattispecie, un po’ di/alcune mele) e, conseguentemente, nella risposta il "ne" rimane la scelta corretta.



Kywans said:


> Oppure se *nelle risposte si possono usare entrambi, sia il NE che i pronomi diretti*, quando si deve usare l’uno e quando si deve usare l’altro?


Come già detto, da un punto di vista squisitamente grammaticale è corretto usare il pronome partitivo “*ne*”. Vedi risposta al post # 9.



Kywans said:


> La semantica del *verbo è rilevante per la scelta del pronome nella risposta?*


Da un punto di vista meramente logico, non ha senso porsi questo problema: dipende dal tipo di domanda. Comunque, puoi vedere la spiegazione precedente (vale a dire, *se nella domanda* [nella fattispecie, “vuoi delle mele?”] *è presente l’articolo partitivo* significa che *il verbo ha necessariamente un oggetto che esprime una nozione indeterminata* [cioè, nella fattispecie, un po’ di/alcune mele] e, quindi, nella risposta si userà il "ne".



Kywans said:


> Però non comprendo se *nelle risposte come quelle sopra, si deve usare il NE o il pronome diretto *o se entrambi possono andare bene (nello scritto e nel parlato). Tutto qui.


Come già detto, da un punto di vista squisitamente grammaticale è corretto usare il pronome partitivo “*ne*”. Vedi risposta al post # 9.



Kywans said:


> Perché *nelle risposte con il pronome "ne" bisogna riportare la quantificazione*? Non si può omettere la quantificazione? Quella parte del tutto indeterminata?


Come già detto, *il "ne" non richiede necessariamente un quantificatore* e può comparire da solo. Vedi risposta qui sopra e risposta al post # 17.



Kywans said:


> sono confuso.


Spero tu lo sia un po' meno.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> La parte "[sottointeso _tutte_]" non esiste! Figurarsi l'equivalenza successiva...


Ciao Dragon. Sì, capisco. Io volevo praticamente dire che per me l'espressione "tutte non le voglio", per quanto riguarda il suo senso (indipendentemente dalla domanda precedente),  logicamente non eqiuvale  a "non le voglio".

Quindi volevo sapere, come interpretereste voi la frase "Tutte (le mele) non le voglio"?
1. "qualche mela la voglio, ma non voglio tutte le mele"
2. "non voglio nessuna mela" (rifiuto tutte)


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> "_No, tutte non le voglio_"? Per me potrebbe significare anche p.e. "No, non le voglio tutte, me ne bastano due"





francisgranada said:


> Quindi volevo sapere, come interpretereste voi la frase "Tutte (le mele) non le voglio"?
> 1. "qualche mela la voglio, ma non voglio tutte le mele"
> 2. "non voglio nessuna mela" (le rifiuto tutte)


----------



## Olaszinhok

kywans non è soddisfatto delle risposte e si è rivolto anche ad un altro forum.  Discussione interminabile e alla fin fine sterile, probabilmente non capisco la necessità di spaccare il capello in quattro per un argomento in fin dei conti banale. Ho visto chiudere argomenti per molto meno.


----------

